# Mirrolure treble hooks??



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

I have noticed that my mirrolure hooks are crap. I need to replace them. Is there a recommended replacement size to make them "better". Any experience or reccomendations are appreciated.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy Sebile or Yozui.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Do they make hooks? I dont wanna just trash them, just the hooks.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I would keep with the current size or a little smaller.im mot sure what brands would work good.

Is it just a certain lure because all my mirrolure hooks are strong and sharp even after a couple years of use.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

No i hate to admit it but i may not have taken the best care of them. Plus, some i found in a tackle box I havent used since speck fishing in NC 4 years ago.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Treble Hooks*



chicon monster said:


> I would keep with the current size or a little smaller.im mot sure what brands would work good.
> 
> Is it just a certain lure because all my mirrolure hooks are strong and sharp even after a couple years of use.


I agree on the size selection. Take the old one to a tackle shop and they'll probably stock them. 

I sharpen my hooks until they get worn and 'stubby'; then replace them. They work better with a 'rusty' or patena finish on them. I don't like shiny hooks. Just a personal thing. JMHO C2


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

With the suspending mirolures, you need to make sure the replacement hooks are close to the same weight as the original hooks. Too light and the lure will float, too heavy and it sinks. I personally like a slightly heavier hook on the back. It makes for a little different action in the lure.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Daicchi and Trokar are some of the better hooks I know of.


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would say try to get the same hooks to keep it weighted right.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hooks*



logan88 said:


> I would say try to get the same hooks to keep it weighted right.


Hooks often of the same size will differ in weight between manufacturers.

My original post about the same size or samller took this in consideration.

Take the hook with you to the tackle shop or wherever,and buy the same size and hook wire diameter as the original hooks.

Happy Fishing! C2


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Hooks often of the same size will differ in weight between manufacturers.
> 
> My original post about the same size or samller took this in consideration.
> 
> ...


alright thanks.:thumbup:


----------

